# Need advice about pregnant dam



## Annie&Beowulf (Sep 4, 2008)

Today when my husband was playing with my pregnant dam, he fell on her he fell more on her hind leg. Shes not showing any signs of distress or that she is in any kind of pain, she is 32 days along i was wondering should i take her to the vet just to be safe and have them check her out?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

You should probably take her just to make sure, especially since she's carrying puppies and so far along. You don't want it to start acting up later on like after she's delivered the puppies and then you have to take her to the vet and it would just be more stressful then. Good luck!


----------



## Katybud (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree you should take her in and have her checked out


----------

